# An easy blue at Keystone?



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Keystone blues*

Spend the first day doing nothing but greens. After that, you won't have any problem on blue runs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The whole mountain is a giant blue or green run.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Keystone blues*

Pretty much.


----------

